# PC Aufrüsten // was lohnt sich?



## Zellcore (6. Juli 2014)

*PC Aufrüsten // was lohnt sich?*

Hallo Community !!
Ich stehe derzeit vor einem großen Problem. Ich weis nicht genau wie ich meinen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen soll.
Letzte Woche ist meine HD 6870 kaputt gegangen. Als Ersatz hab ich mir die GTX 770 mit 2Gb geholt und damit gerechnet das nun einige Spiele besser laufen sollten. Dennoch hab ich ruckler bei Spielen wie Arma 3, BF3/4, Guild Wars 2 etc....

Mein derzeitiges System hab ich damals aus dem Media Markt her. Sind nun glaub auch schon 5 Jahre her oder so.
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 4x2,5 GHz
6 GB DDR 3 RAM
GTX 770 (beim Kauf GT 220)
250 GB SSD
4,5TB HDD

Nach dem ich meinen PC ein wenig mit Process Explorer beobachtet habe ist mir der übeltäter aufgefallen. Der Prozessor.
Nun hab ich mir überlegt richtig aufzustocken und zwar mit nem i7 4790k, MSI Gaming Mainboard und 16 GB RAM. Das sollte das Problem doch lösen.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob das vielleicht ein wenig zu hochgegriffen ist. Ich hab mich ein wenig umgeschaut und gesehen das Intel's 5. Generation Broadwell ja schon am start ist. Naja eher nächstes Jahr. Und DDR4 soll auch kommen.
Das macht mich grad ein wenig verrückt und ich überlege mir ob ich nicht doch einen i5 nehmen sollte und dazu vielleicht nur 8 GB RAM. Hyper Threading lohnt sich  ja bei Spielen gar nicht hab ich gelesen.
Zuerst dachte ich ich hätte damit für ne lange Zeit ausgesorgt. Aber wenn ich so schaue was noch so kommt. Natürlich gibt es immer etwas besseres. Aber das ist ja quasi so der Umstieg auf eine neue Generation mit DDR4 und Broadwells 14nm Technologie.
Das wichtigste ist das der Rechner die oben genannten Spiele flüssig ausführen kann und eventuel auch das noch in DICE in Entwicklung stehende Star Wars Battlefront sowie GTA V für PC. Dazu sind ja leider noch keine Details zu den anforderungen drausen.

Das wäre die Alternative:
i5 4690k 4x3,5GHz
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 -1600 (2 x 4GB)


Also ich mach mir da ziemlch Kopf. Als armer Student will ich sparsam sein aber dennoch Power haben  .

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben und mir sagen ob es sich Lohnt so extrem aufzustocken oder ob der i5 reicht.

mfg


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (7. Juli 2014)

Willst du denn unbedingt übertakten? Sonst würde ich dir als Alternative den Intel Xeon E3-1241 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed empfehlen. Da hast du die Leistung des i7 zum Preis von einem i5. Als Mainboard dazu dann das ASRock H97 Pro4. RAM würde ich erst einmal nur 8GB holen. Das reicht im Moment noch dicke aus und wenn es doch mal knapp werden sollte, ist das schnell und einfach von Hand nachgerüstet.


----------



## Zellcore (7. Juli 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort. An Xeon hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Werd mir den mal genauer anschauen. Der oder der i5 sollten doch dan auch wieder ein/zwei Jahre reichen oder? Und wie ist da das Verhältnis zwischen der GPU und CPU. Ich meine ich merke gerade in BF4 das meine GPU total ausgebremst wird. Ist das bei einer der Prozessoren auch der Fall? 
Beim RAM geb ich dir absolut recht. Der ist das kleinste Problem.
Noch ne andere Frage die so jetzt nix damit zu tun hat.
Ich hab ein 550Watt Netzteil. Und frage mich ob das auch ein Problem sein könnte bei den Frames. Eigentlich reicht das doch vollkommen oder nicht? Wie merke ich ob mein CPU / GPU zu wenig Saft bekommt?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Der Xeon 1231v3 ist bei aktuellen Games mit ner Top-Grafikkarte als Partner nur 2% langsamer als der teuerste Core i7, obwohl letzterer einen deutlich höheren Takt hat. Die Spiele können diese CPUs eben noch gar nicht ausreizen. Auch ein Core i5 würde sicher eine ganze Weile noch gut reichen, da ist derzeit ein core i7 oder xeon ab E3-1230 auch nur wenige Prozent schneller, aber mit dem Xeon/i7 hast du halt effektiv 8 Kerne, und die modernen Konsolen haben 8-Kern-CPUs, so dass vermutlich irgendwann dann ein Xeon/i7 doch noch nen Vorteil haben wird. Aber garantieren kann das keiner, das war ja auch bei den Sockel 775-Quadcores so: da haben Leute sauteure Q6000er gekauft, und bis dann endlich mal ein Game rauskam, das wirklich von nem Quadcore profitierte, waren die Q6000er schon "veraltet" und nicht schneller als ein Dualcore mit höherem Takt, der billiger als der Q6000er war  

ich würde aber den eher kleinen Aufpreis für nen Xeon zu nem core i5 auf jeden Fall "riskieren". Du zahlst dann vlt 40€ mehr als mit nem core i5, aber immer noch viel weniger, als Du mit dem 4790k ausgeben würdest. 

Ob du den Xeon 1230v3 oder 1231v3 nimmst, ist an sich egal - hängt auch vom Preis beim Shop Deiner Wahl ab. zB per preisvergleich ist es bei hardwareversand.de oft ein Stück günstiger Geizhals Deutschland



550W reichen übrigens locker, sofern es kein 30€-NoName-"ich schaffe 550W - THEORETISCH!"-Modell ist   wenn das Netzteil die passenden Strom-Stecker für Deine Grafikkarte hat und ne halbwegs bekannte Marke ist, dann reicht es sicher.

Und Deine CPU solltest Du einzeln verkaufen, denn es gibt immer noch leute mit So775, die nen Quadcore suchen und so viel dafür bezahlen, wie an sich eine nagelneue gleichstarke CPU kosten würde. Für einen, bei dem Du dazusagst, dass er funktioniert und du den bis jetzt selber in Betrieb hattest, sind da auch mal 40-70€ drin.


----------



## Zellcore (7. Juli 2014)

Auch dir vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Ich komme nicht über 50% Auslastung mit der Grafikkarte.Als ich mal mit GPU-Z drauf geschaut habe  war das irgendwie sehr wenig. Und Online recherchen sagen auch nur 280 glaub. Netzteil ist ein beQuiet Straight Power 550Watt.
Der Xeon Prozessor den mir Peacemaker-666 empfohlen hat ist schon im Warenkorb. Ich hoffe das dadurch der Leistungsschub kommt den ich mir erhoffe.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Auf jeden Fall, schon ein 3570k im vergleich zu einem X4 965 brachte vor über nem Jahr nen fetten Schub CPU aufrüsten: Intel Core i5-3570k vs. AMD X4 965 - eine lohnenswerte Investition?  und die dort verwendete Grafikkarte ist nicht so stark wie Deine GTX 770. und der X4 965 war schon schneller als Dein Q8300, und der neue Xeon wiederum ist auch was schneller als der 3570k

Was für ein Board nimmst Du denn? RAM? 

Windows solltest Du natürlich neu installieren.



ps: die Auslastung muss nicht zwangsweise 100% oder nahe 100% haben, um zu zeigen, dass die Karte / die CPU gut ausgenutzt wird. Aber nur 50% spricht sehr für eine bremsende CPU.


----------



## Zellcore (7. Juli 2014)

Ich würde den ASRock H97 Pro4 nehmen. Für 30€ mehr würd ich ein MSI Z87-G45 Gaming bekommen. Aber ich glaube ich nehme den H97er weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich übertakten werde und ich mit H97 die 5. Gen. Intel Prozessoren unterstützen würde. Dich ich mir dan aber eigentlich auch nicht holle weil der Xeon wieder ne weile reichen sollte.  Also eines von den beiden. Beim MSI find ich die Ausstatung ganz nett. Wie zum Beispiel Audio Boost und es soll ja irgend so einen Lag killer haben.
RAM werden es 2x4 GB werden. Ich überlege aber auch noch 2x2 GB zu nehmen wegen dem System GPU Memory. Also dan 12 GB gesamt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Xeon kannst Du eh nicht übertakten, daher ist das ASRock völlig ausreichend, sofern es alle für Dich wichtigen Anschlüsse hat. Und diese Spiränzchen mit Audiofeatures oder auch besonders schnellem LAN usw. sind Marketing, davon wirst Du nix merken.   


Und da Du ja eine Grafikkarte hast, brauchst Du keinen RAM für die "System GPU", zumal der Xeon sowieso keine eingebaute Grafikeinheit hat. Es macht daher keinen Sinn, 2x2GB dazu zu kaufen.


----------



## Zellcore (7. Juli 2014)

Die 2x2 GB werd ich mir holen wenn sie gebraucht werden. Zum einen da 8 GB reichen und ich grad knap bei Kasse bin 
 Mit derm System GPU Memory meinte ich das sich die Grafikkarte ja RAM vom Arbeitsspeicher nimmt. Mein System sagt mir ganze Zeit das ich 4 GB GPU RAM habe. Habe aber nur 2 GB. Die anderen zwei nimmt er sich wohl vom RAM wenn er ihn braucht. Also 2 GB Dedicated GPU Memory und 2 GB System GPU Memory.

Was mir gerade auffällt. Da wo ich es bestellen werde hat der 1231 v3 bessere Bewertungen als der 1241 v3 ??
Zufall oder gibts da wirklich unterschiede?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2014)

Zellcore schrieb:


> Die 2x2 GB werd ich mir holen wenn sie gebraucht werden. Zum einen da 8 GB reichen und ich grad knap bei Kasse bin
> Mit derm System GPU Memory meinte ich das sich die Grafikkarte ja RAM vom Arbeitsspeicher nimmt. Mein System sagt mir ganze Zeit das ich 4 GB GPU RAM habe. Habe aber nur 2 GB. Die anderen zwei nimmt er sich wohl vom RAM wenn er ihn braucht. Also 2 GB Dedicated GPU Memory und 2 GB System GPU Memory.


 bei modernen PCs ist das nicht so. Eine Grafikkarte hat eigenes RAM, da wird nichts vom normalen Arbeitsspeicher genommen - warum das bei Deinem PC anders ist/war, ist seltsam - vlt hat das Board einen Onboardchip? Wenn ja, dann hat DER sich halt noch RAM genommen. Oder es wird vlt auch nur ganz simpel falsch angezeigt.




> Was mir gerade auffällt. Da wo ich es bestellen werde hat der 1231 v3 bessere Bewertungen als der 1241 v3 ??
> Zufall oder gibts da wirklich unterschiede?


 die sind absolut identisch, nur dass der 1241v3 100MHz mehr Takt hat, was man nicht merken wird. "Bewertungen" bei CPUs sind aber an sich eh unsinnig, da für einen normalen User/Gamer bei einer CPU - wenn sie funktioniert - ausschließlich zählt, wie viel Leistung sie für ihren Preis bringt. Und da kann man nur betonen: die beiden Xeon 1230v3 oder 1231v3 für jeweils ca 210€ sind optimal für einen sehr starken PC und haben ein hervorragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Es kann höchstens sein, dass einige User genau DAS beachten und daher dem 1241v3 schlechtere Wertungen geben, weil der für seine 100MHz mehr Takt einen viel zu hohen Aufpreis hat. Wenn der 5€, vlt 10€ mehr kosten würde, wäre es okay.


----------



## Zellcore (9. Juli 2014)

Wie is das eigentlich mit Mantel und DirectX 12??
Jeder sagt ja die Onboard GPU von Intel ist nutzlos. Aber diese neuen Schnittstellen sollen ja die Hardware besser ansprechen können. Ich bin kein Profi, aber ist es möglich das es durch diese Schnittstellen möglich sein wird die Intel GPU anzusprechen und gleichzeitig seine normale Grafikkarte zu nutzen und somit noch mehr Kraft rauszuholen oder geht das nicht weil er falsch angeschlossen ist bzw angesprochen wird und das nur ein Hirngespinst ist?
Weil dan würde sich ja ein i5/i7 ja in nächster Zeit auszahlen.


----------



## svd (9. Juli 2014)

Nein, das ist keineswegs ein Hirngespinst. 

Nvidias "GeForce Boost" und AMDs "Hybrid CrossFireX" haben das tatsächlich gemacht, also die Grafikeinheit des Prozessors im Verbund mit einer (meist schwachen) Grafikkarte laufen zu lassen.
Ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen her. Es mag sein, dass das noch im mobilen Sektor, bei Notebooks, existiert, auf dem Desktop ist das hingegen bedeutungslos.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Zellcore schrieb:


> Wie is das eigentlich mit Mantel und DirectX 12??


 Mantle ist ein Feature von AMD, mit dem die Grafikkarte direkter mit einem Spiel kommunizieren kann als über die bisherigen Wege. Dazu muss das Spiel aber ebenfalls Mantle bieten, und da das noch sehr neu ist, gibt es da bisher kaum was. Mantle würde bedeuten: wenn Du je eine Karte von AMD und Nvidia hast, die normalerweise gleichstark sind, wäre bei einem Spiel, das Mantle unterstützt, dann doch die AMD-Karte besser.




> Jeder sagt ja die Onboard GPU von Intel ist nutzlos. Aber diese neuen Schnittstellen sollen ja die Hardware besser ansprechen können. Ich bin kein Profi, aber ist es möglich das es durch diese Schnittstellen möglich sein wird die Intel GPU anzusprechen und gleichzeitig seine normale Grafikkarte zu nutzen und somit noch mehr Kraft rauszuholen oder geht das nicht weil er falsch angeschlossen ist bzw angesprochen wird und das nur ein Hirngespinst ist?
> Weil dan würde sich ja ein i5/i7 ja in nächster Zeit auszahlen.


 Aktuell gibt es keine derartige Technik, auch da es sicher nichts merkbares bringt, wenn man sowieso eine gute Grafikkarte hat. Die Wege, um beides dann zu einer Gesamtleistung zu führen, sind dafür einfach zu lang, da müsste eine gute Grafikkarte so lange "warten", dass es vlt sogar in der Summe langsamer wäre. ^^ 

Es gab bei AMD mal die von svd angeprochene Möglichkeit, bestimmte Grafikkarten schneller zu machen, wenn man eine passende CPU/Board-Grafik benutzt hat. Aber das waren ausschließlich Grafikkarten, die eh sehr schwach und billig waren. Die haben dann zwar auf dem Papier "krasse" zB 15% mehr Leistung gehabt -  aber auch mit 100% mehr wäre das Setting noch lange kein "Spiele-PC" gewesen, da hattest Du mit der Technologie halt nicht "nur" 20 Bilder pro Sekunde, sondern "satt" 23 Bilder pro Sekunde. Aber es war dann halt im Einzelfall etwas billliger, für Board/CPU vlt 10€ mehr zu zahlen + eine 40€-Grafikkarte zu nehmen, als wenn man direkt eine 60€-Karte nimmt.

Das es das nicht auch für stärkere Grafikkarten gab spricht dafür, dass die CPU-Grafik da eben nichts nutzt bzw. vlt sogar bremsen würde.


----------

